# Updated Partner App Impact on Ratings



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

*RATINGS*
In the new Ratings section, partners can see more than just their average rating-they can now see what riders appreciate most in comments from 5-star trips *as well as reasons why riders gave low ratings*. Pro tips provide drivers with suggestions for how they can continue to make getting around the city with Uber an enjoyable experience for their passengers.

(bold/italics is mine)

From: https://newsroom.uber.com/new-partner-app/

This is interesting. It implies that a change may be coming to the rider app as well: if riders give a low rating they may have to provide a reason. I hope it is not optional for them to do so, since making it required could result in better ratings on the whole. Even if they want to give a lower rating, they might be more inclined to just say "eh whatever" and give 5 since this may mean they don't have to fill anything else out. The majority of times when a rating is given is when a rider opens the app at a later date or time -- to get a new ride ASAP.


----------



## Chris Rogers (Feb 20, 2016)

How do I see the ratings that the riders left for me? I don't see a rating tab on the app


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I've always had this in my app since starting. Running Android on Samsung Galaxy S5.

There is a sub-section in the Ratings tab that shows any 5 star comments you have received and also a complaint section to see if anyone said anything negative.

You guys running iPhone?

Also, you don't see what the actual rating they left is (or who left it), you just see your total trips, total rated trips, and total 5 stars.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Chris Rogers said:


> How do I see the ratings that the riders left for me? I don't see a rating tab on the app


Then you dont have the new app. You must likely have an iphone. There is no was for you to "go get" the new app. It will automatically come to your phone in one of the updates


----------

